# Shrimp ID please - Macrobrachium Lanchesteri? or?



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

I think it's indian whisker shrimp.

http://www.ratemyfishtank.com/photo-main.php/25774


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

mordalphus said:


> I think it's indian whisker shrimp.
> 
> http://www.ratemyfishtank.com/photo-main.php/25774


+1. Agreed.


----------



## feral13 (Jan 17, 2006)

Agree, Indian Whisker Shrimp..

One of about 10 in my tank










I bought these thinking they were ghost shrimp as well. I was buying them to start cycle on my new tank. They were under an inch and looked just like ghost shrimp. Three months later and they are all over 2 inches and obviously not ghosties.

They are now larger than most of my fish, but do not seem to be a risk. I would think my Ottos would be easy meal for them, but they ignore the fish. I did have a feather-fin rainbow die after acclamation and they made quick lunch of the corpse.

I also keep Amanos in the tank with them and there haven't been any problems. However, they do seem to stay clear of each other. I would not keep them with small shrimp like cherries.

They have shown aggression towards each other. From what I can tell, it was the males fighting for dominance. There is one dominate male that is larger than the others and has larger claws. Not sure if the others are female, but at least 3 are with eggs all the time. I have yet to see any larve. 

Just keep an eye on them. I have really enjoyed their shenanigans and are very interesting to watch. They are very brave\stupid and I have come close to cutting them in half with scissors while tying to trim plants.


----------



## Master Se7eN (Aug 23, 2010)

Where can I get some???


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

I saw one the other day at a Pittsburgh aquarium store. I am very mad I did not get him because I flew up and drove down (my dad bought a new car there) and they were sold as cheap ghost shrimp!


----------



## feral13 (Jan 17, 2006)

Just be careful and keep an eye on them. There isn't a lot of info out there on these guys and it seems the species can easily get mixed up. You could end up with a 2 foot alien facehugger in your tank.

Macrobrachium carcinus - http://amphidrome.wordpress.com/ (down the page)


----------



## SleepyOwl (Sep 23, 2007)

feral13 said:


> Just be careful and keep an eye on them. There isn't a lot of info out there on these guys and it seems the species can easily get mixed up. You could end up with a 2 foot alien facehugger in your tank.
> 
> Macrobrachium carcinus - http://amphidrome.wordpress.com/ (down the page)


I googled "alien facehugger" thinking it was a type of shrimp.... Now I am going to have nightmares! :hihi:


----------



## GGerhart (Nov 19, 2010)

has anyone breed them successfully?


----------



## feral13 (Jan 17, 2006)

I havent, but Im pretty sure the larva get to be fish food.

I was reading about a guy (sorry cant find link) that does beed them. He states that you have to place the female in a quarantined tank and then remove her right after they hatch.

He also states that if you see eggs (like in the 2 females above) then chances are great that the larva do not need any special water conditions.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

Speaking of which, the original poster's one is berried. Look at the pic!


----------



## SleepyOwl (Sep 23, 2007)

Yep, she has eggs.


If anyone wants her, you can have her if you think it is worth the shipping cost.


----------



## triscene (Apr 7, 2012)

i have also this beatuful shrimp female berried 

just preparing for artemia (brine shrimp) preparation as i read that larvae needs to feed by something living and probably this will be the easiest to take care at home.
anyone with success from here?


----------

